# Green Canyon Tuna Trip



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Left out of Grand Isle, LA Saturday (5/31) morning around ten aboard a 33 World Cat named Stress Analysis. (Due to the fact that I'm fishing Isle of Capri and want to maintain any advantage possible I'm going to keep this report somewhat vague as far as exact locations go)During our 125 mile run to our first destination westopped and sabikied some hardtails on a couple of the shallower water rigs.The first rig we got to showed no signs of fish so we moved to a rig to the west and thats where it all happened! We got there right at dark and the yellowfin were crushing flyers all around the rig. There were four of us on the boat and in three hours we had caught 12 yellowfin ranging from 40-100 pounds using top water poppers on spinning tackle on 11 of the 12 fish. It was incredible! The fish were exploding all over the place and blowing up right next to the boat as well. Havingpredominately fished offshore in sportfishers, I had never seen this and think it had to do with the quiet four strokes on the back of the World Cat as opposed to the loud diesels found in every sportfisher.We then decided to grab a nap and woke up the next morning to head towards the house. We stopped at an inshore rig and caught 4 nice rig donkeys (Amberjack). We then pushed further inshore and limited out on Red Snapper. Great trip and decent weather!

Just greased this 100ish pounder on a spinning rod. Allen was pretty fired up as you can tell haha.










Tom with a nice Rig Donkey.










Keith with his Rig Donkey.










From left to right: Allen Jackson, Me, Tom Pace and Keith Richardson.


----------



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome trip!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great catch Hood, I'm looking forward to killing a few myself this week.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

wow! what a trip. i can see why you are keeping the location vague. good luck at the isle of capri.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

I appreciate it Chris....I know Green Canyon is probably way further than you are even dreaming of going but PM me if you want a little more detail that might help you when you go.


----------



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

Went out there last year and caught some off of the Brutus. Planning on making it a yearly thing. Hopefully this year we will have that kind of luck.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks guys! I added a few more pics just now too.


----------



## the donkey (Jun 3, 2008)

i could be wrong, but i thought the whole point of posting fishing reports on this forum was to share information as to where the good water and fishing conditions are/were?


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Not neccesarily, I didnt have to post anything but wanted to share a good trip and pictures from it with everyone and even though I wasnt specific, I did say Green Canyon....narrows it down enough to the point that any idiot could find the fish.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Laffin!!!! His name fits!!!!

GC tells a lot!!!!

George


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

great pics and post. Man that's a good sized AJ also. Not sure wtf Donkey's problem is, but thanks for posting.


----------



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

The trip was a lot of fun, I have to admit, the world cat that we went fishing on was probably the most tricked out 33 on the earth. Tuna tubes, 2 50 gal fuel bladders pumped directly in, subs, dual e120s. It was certainly a trip to remember, fell in love with grand isle really quick. Hopefully more trips out of there soon. Nice post hood, see you at the isle...wish you were with us...


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

nice trip nice bag nice pics:clap


----------

